# Auger won't engage



## Denise (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a Snow-Tek 25E. The auger turns, but when I engage the clutch lever, it does not speed up. There is an attachment by the belts that moves about 1/16th of an inch. Not enough to make an impact, but I tightened it anyhow so the belt is very tight.
The auger spins at a slow rate. It is the same whether the snowblower is moving or not, or whether the clutch lever is engaged or not.
I've checked all the visible parts with my hand and it seems nothing moves.
Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

a video showing the belt and pulleys ,auger engaged and disengaged, etc would be a great help for the members here to help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Denise

If you can start it up and the auger is turning that is a problem in itself. Have you replaced the belt recently or done any repairs to it right before having this problem ??

Can you post the model and serial number off the ID tag ??

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes, it is hard to help without more info.

can you take belt cover off and have someone help observe the actions when handle is pushed down? is belt slipping? does this blower have shear pins on impeller and augers? is cable out of adjustment? are belts too loose or too tight? does the cable feel like it is not moving ? too much slack? 

do you have anyone there that can check it out in person? sometimes a new set of eyes will see something?

like someone mentioned, maybe some pictures or a video will really help.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's possible the belt has the wrong "cut" aka side angle, could also be to narrow, 1/2" when it should be 5/8" probably.

Buy an original belt OEM from the manufacturer.


----------



## Denise (Jan 4, 2019)

No work has been done on the snow blower. It's relatively new.
The belt is the original. It does not appear to be too lose or too tight.

I don't see any shear pins, but I do see two small holes. It is possible that the shear pins were completely broken off?

Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF, Denise.
Turn off the machine. Pull the spark plug wire off. (Carefully!) Now, reach down and try spinning each auger by hand. If either or both turn by hand you have broken shear pins.
Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> Welcome to SBF, Denise.
> Turn off the machine. Pull the spark plug wire off. (Carefully!) Now, reach down and try spinning each auger by hand. If either or both turn by hand you have broken shear pins.
> Keep us posted on your progress.


do the same with impeller. even though the machine is fairly new I have seen impellers and augers turn without shears . 

great advice on pulling the plug wire off. people look at me sideways when I suggest that. Since people sometimes don't turn the key on to start an engine , sometimes they don't turn the key off either. Sometimes the circuit can remain on even with the key off. ask me how I know.....

so ya, I pull the plug wire off gently.......every time.


----------



## Denise (Jan 4, 2019)

I took your advice and found the auger spun easily.
I had never even heard of shear pins before, but now myself and the lady at the hardware store are better educated!

Thanks!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Denise said:


> I took your advice and found the auger spun easily.
> I had never even heard of shear pins before, but now myself and the lady at the hardware store are better educated! Thanks!


Did you need shear pins?

Does the lady at the hardware store sell shear pins that are specific to snowblowers?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Denise said:


> I took your advice and found the auger spun easily.
> I had never even heard of shear pins before, but now myself and the lady at the hardware store are better educated!
> 
> Thanks!


ok , the auger spun easily. did the whole shaft turn? did one side turn and not the other? if so you have a broken or missing shear pin. did both side turn but not the impeller? or did you have to replace shear pins?

tislpt


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

How to do it. Shear pins/bolts are specific to machines. 




Also, read the post above, what orangeputeh commented.


----------

